# ANYONE HAVE ONE OF THESE BOXES?



## MATTDIAZ (May 8, 2005)

http://patriotdogboxes.com/


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Matt
I was ready to buy one, but I needed a custom size due to a couple of tall 90+ lb dogs. I got the feeling a custom box was more effort than they wanted to go through. Other than that I think they are a very nice box. So much so that I had my credit card in hand but there was the size issue.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

*Patriot Boxes*

I received my first box yesterday. Clayton is a professional and first class all the way. He was more than willing to answer all of my questions and the box is top-notch. Well made and solid, I bought the 42" deep one and can fit four pointers in it. As for a custom box, I'm about to place an order for another box to put IN my home for the dogs to sleep in at night. It will have custom dimensions and he was more than willing to do it. What you have to remember is that it has to remain "freightable" and if the dimensions generate excessive scrap material, the cost is obviously going to be passed on to the consumer. I looked for three months before placing my order and feel that it was worth the wait. It's a great box.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

*Patriot Dog boxes-Clayton Curry*

I ordered one a year ago to specific dimensions to fit in my truck and under the deck lid. It fit perfectly and is of high quality construction. Out here our weather changes rapidly and my dogs have been comfortable in all climates. In fact, when the weather gets down below about 20*F and the wind chill brings it down more, I bring the dogs in and have them sleep all night in the box in the garage. It is easy to handle by myself and have recommended Clayton to everyone I know. Iam sure I will buy another, if this one ever wears out. I will probably have to order a new when I get a new vehicle instead. I looked for months at several and this was by far the best price and construction, including the freight. I would not hesitate to buy another today if I needed it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

I have owned a Patriot box for about a year. I looked all over the web, and in magazines, and finally settled on a Patriot. I haven't regreted it for one second. There is no wood to rot, it is insulated second to none, and one man can easily handle it by himself. What more could you ask for? If I ever, AND I DO MEAN EVER, need another dog box, I will give Clayton a call. I special ordered my box, and it came just like I asked, perfect.

Bart


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

*Patriot Dog Boxes*

I just received my dog box from Calyton a couple of days ago. It is an excellent made dog box and I would recommend it to anyone! He custom made it to my dimensions for a very reasonable price. He is also very good about keeping in touch while the box is being built and keeping track of it during delivery. It made for a stress free cross country purchase. 

Jayhawker


----------



## pswenson (May 19, 2005)

I got a double box with custom size to fit into the bed of my pickup with a canopy and slide on it a couple of years ago. The box has been great, everything fit as it was suppose to and everything that Clayton told me was right on. That included the shipping etc. It is a very good product and priced reasonable. I think you would be very happy with one of them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

Patriot Dog boxes is the way to go. I did a lot of searching on the web also and for the quality work put in to these boxes you won't find a better deal. Clayton Curry won't steer you wrong, he's an honest man who builds an excellent dog box. My brother-in-law liked it so much he's getting rid of his old utility bed box and getting a patriot. Plenty of room for the dogs and your gear. I run beagles and could easily fit three maybe even four dogs in each side. He'll custom make it to your specs. Mine is black and with the high heat we've been getting here in Va. the inside stays cool thanks to the double walled insulation. So stop searching any further and get yourself a patriot!

W. Hostetter


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds like Clayton and Patriot are the real deal.

Clayton and satisfied clients. Welcome to RTF! Had a good chat with Clayton today as well as a couple emails from satisfied customers.

- Chris


----------

